# Wing Chun is New Hampshire - please



## Andy Cap (Oct 15, 2005)

Hello - I am looking for a Wing Chun school is Southern New Hampshire - if you know of one, please let me know.  

 Thanks


----------



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2005)

Have you had any luck?


----------

